# Jim Stobe has passed



## Art101 (Nov 10, 2017)

Don't have a lot of info yet.Apparently he was killed in some kind of train accident in or around Baltimore.I know some people didn't like him much,but the man sure rode some miles.Hoping that westbound has lots of beer for ya bro.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Nov 10, 2017)

What a shame.

Here's what info I could dig up on Facebook:







This and Shoestring's recent accident should serve as a reminder that even experienced riders aren't immune to freak accidents. Please be careful out there, folks.


----------



## Art101 (Nov 10, 2017)

That's so true.I'm still sort of at a loss.Thanks for filling in the details.It's a dangerous ride we ride for sure.


----------



## Art101 (Nov 10, 2017)

Anyone interested there is a Facebook page...Remembering Stobe the Hobo


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 10, 2017)

no way!

definitely will drink some drinks tonight in his memory, as mentioned you never know what will happen experience only gets you so far. 

so sad to hear, stay safe out there kids. you just never know.

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 10, 2017)

Really saddened.


----------



## Deleted member 15273 (Nov 10, 2017)

Do you think some fuckers pushed him over because they had some stupid idea that hid videos were , " burning the rails" . Which is complete bull shit. How did he fall? Drunk? Wtf man. I loved his videos. He made me want to start posting some of my own. Rip .


----------



## Dmac (Nov 10, 2017)

If It did happen there should be a news article or video about it. But I can't find it.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 10, 2017)

Dmac said:


> If It did happen there should be a news article or video about it. But I can't find it.


if it just happened might take a day or so to hit local news...agreed tho


----------



## Freerange (Nov 10, 2017)

That is a real bummer. RIP Stobe


----------



## Bumrumors (Nov 10, 2017)

For the last almost 2 years i have been watching stobie throw down in a grump cinematic charector i related too. His views on trains, society, beer food and all the banter,most recent favorite is that episode in the reno casino video tour where *the hag in the van* called the fire dept on them. He always said how dangerous and time fonsuming it was, his last 4 months the what should i do stobie threw out there a bunch of ideas on trips, asking flr patreon or paypal donations to do a more through and planned out trip for our very eyes. It saddens me to hear this, being in correspodance with him this last year a few times, and the guy had a real good outlook, bitter and positi e at the same time. 
He caught that final westbound ...
STOBE ATTACKS!


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 10, 2017)

final wbd... ::drinkingbuddy::... been beers all night for stobe. even tho the bar doesn't know. every beer every shot ..bar tapped for a fallen brother....


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 10, 2017)

Although Stobe never really at least documented riding an auto rack in his life, he did gain a lot of knowledge over time and even co-rode with at least one of our fellow STP members. I really thought he would pull a few thousand more miles and play it safe long enough where I would actually ride along with him. I know we lost a lot of good celebrities within the past year and a half, but it was a total blindside where I did not expect us to lose one of our own.

Per Matthew 6:13, Stobe, may the next train deliver you from evil - so you don't have to experience any more pain or suffering.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 10, 2017)

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 11, 2017)

wish I had known him. rip


----------



## Koala (Nov 11, 2017)

Crazy I literally just ran into his videos the day before this happened via someone from StP documenting alongside him. A good reminder to us all how dangerous shit can be, damn...rip


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 11, 2017)

R.I.P.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Nov 11, 2017)

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Tude (Nov 11, 2017)

More on this from Mark Nichols (shoestring) fb post - he's ok btw - should have lost 4 fingers but 6 operations later and now skin grafts he lost two but now maybe three but with a lot more time in hospital from his train fall.

_______________

I'd like to take this moment to ask that you pay very close attention to this post and please just open your mind and truly absorb what I have to say.........
Since the train claimed two and now maybe three of my fingers (my left hand middle finger may now have to be amputated because of a new infection) ........ then we have the kid near Truckee, California, who fell off a well car then Stobe the Hobo who was walking on a railroad bridge when an Amtrak train came and he didn't have enough room to safely squeeze up against the bridge's side, thus Amtrak train caught his pack he was wearing and drug him to death.....and the only way he was identified was through his Coast Guard records.
These trains are not toys, nor is this a kids playground! The life we real authentic hobos live is a straight up unforgiving one! You have all sorts of living and unliving threats 100% of the time......24/7/365!
_________________________

 RIP


----------



## Odin (Nov 11, 2017)

RIP 

Traveler 

::cigar::::drinkingbuddy::::cigar::


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 11, 2017)

No fucking way. He like JUST posted another video a few days ago. This really sucks. I wanted to meet this guy, too. Shit

RIP Stobe. May you be able to play the great piano in the sky.

Anyone have any links to an article or anything, yet?


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 11, 2017)

Beat it out girl tell em again . Even the best can fall . Your post is epic ! The oh I ride trains to every town and hassle all the citizens of that town . What the fuck is a oogle ? I mean shit these kids are gonna fill up the obituary sections quick . I'm sorry if my truth seems brash but fuck we are losing another era of good people who don't live by the code . 

Bad mood today ! Gotta relax tonight in some other town . 














Tude said:


> More on this from Mark Nichols (shoestring) fb post - he's ok btw - should have lost 4 fingers but 6 operations later and now skin grafts he lost two but now maybe three but with a lot more time in hospital from his train fall.
> 
> _______________
> 
> ...


----------



## dumpster harpy (Nov 11, 2017)

im fucked up about it


----------



## Dmac (Nov 12, 2017)

Still no link to a story in the news? IF it happened there is a story somewhere, so where is it?


----------



## DrewSTNY (Nov 12, 2017)

Dmac said:


> Still no link to a story in the news? IF it happened there is a story somewhere, so where is it?



Whatever information has come out is from the Facebook page dedicated to his memory now. Sounds like most of it is from family and friends at this point. Since it didn't interrupt train service, I doubt the news will carry the story.


----------



## fredenglert (Nov 12, 2017)

Rest in peace, brother.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm beside myself over this. It happened SO close to where I live...I wanted to meet him and maybe even ride with him one day. Does anyone know exactly WHERE it happened? I'd like to make a little memorial if possible. I can't believe it...T_T


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 12, 2017)

My way of honoring his memory is to wear it.

https://www.logosoftwear.com/mySavedDesign.php?c=d6a169177b2f6adc273b8155f5bcb962

It takes time for the company to create the shirt and get it ready, but it's worth it. You can go there anytime and order it!


----------



## TrainingHoppers (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuck me, dude. He was my absolute favorite. My respect for him was above and beyond. His piano arrangments were always fucking awesome as well. 

Rest In Peace Stobe. You will be missed.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 13, 2017)

quad8 said:


> My way of honoring his memory is to wear it.
> 
> https://www.logosoftwear.com/mySavedDesign.php?c=d6a169177b2f6adc273b8155f5bcb962
> 
> It takes time for the company to create the shirt and get it ready, but it's worth it.



That is a great idea. Id buy an FNBS shirt for sure.


----------



## p0tt (Nov 13, 2017)

Psylock1045 said:


> Does anyone know exactly WHERE it happened?


I don't know if this is accurate, but a Youtube video says *Curtis Bay CSX* yard in Maryland.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 13, 2017)

You should be able to go online and order it. But it's out there when you're ready.



coywolf said:


> That is a great idea. Id buy an FNBS shirt for sure.


----------



## Ironweed (Nov 14, 2017)

Is hard to lose a fellow road brother. You can never be too safe on the rails, and even then, the westbound still might pull up to snatch you to the next division. Be careful out there everybody.


----------



## Tude (Nov 14, 2017)

his obit.

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/name/james-stobie-obituary?pid=187227754

Do check out the Remembering Stobe the Hobo fb group. A lot of memories are being shared - as well as his family's input.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 14, 2017)

quad8 said:


> My way of honoring his memory is to wear it.
> 
> https://www.logosoftwear.com/mySavedDesign.php?c=d6a169177b2f6adc273b8155f5bcb962
> 
> It takes time for the company to create the shirt and get it ready, but it's worth it. You can go there anytime and order it!


I just checked this site out. bad ass idea, but expensive. I have some screen printing friends ( I make and sell tie dye clothes) I can most likely get this price reduced to $15.00 before shipping and you will be supporting a non inc. company. I'm going to make a call and re-poste.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 14, 2017)

Silas Brand said:


> I just checked this site out. bad ass idea, but expensive. I have some screen printing friends ( I make and sell tie dye clothes) I can most likely get this price reduced to $15.00 before shipping and you will be supporting a non inc. company. I'm going to make a call and re-poste.


just got off messenger with Due West Press in Hailey ID, they said they are not doing well enough business wise to fill any shirt orders... witch makes no sense to me, why turn down money if having a hard time making money? I tried guys...


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 14, 2017)

damn I spent days of my life living vicariously through this guy...RIP I'll drink a few miller high lifes in his honor even though it tastes like fermented cowdung.


----------



## Freerange (Nov 14, 2017)

Story is he got caught on a trestle in Baltimore and the Amtrak came in hot. He got off the tracks and squeezed himself as far as he could but his pack somehow got snagged by the train and pulled him in with it. Service was not interruted because they didn' find him until the next morning. His folks are having a private service for close friends and family in a few days but they are planning a large celebration of life in January for fellow riders, pals, and fans of his video adventures.


----------



## Odin (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm no where like some insider... I bought a few kracken today...

Celebrate his life. Tough way to go. All the best to Stobe and those who knew/cared for him.

Peace.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 14, 2017)

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## MooSlim420 (Nov 16, 2017)

Why isn't anyone asking where's the news story on this and why does his obituary say he passed in Denver Co. If he passed in baltimore?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 16, 2017)

I had never heard of this dude before he caught westbound & this obit was posted on STP. Originally I scanned his vids & was not initially overly impressed. I rarely watch YT vids about riding trains. Here, he is a super nice, soft spoken & suburban railfan who actually hops trains while drinking beers & living the dream. Of course this could be a warning to any number of his 10k+ fans online as to the dangers of riding trains. If he or someone new approached me on STP today; I probably would discourage him in an obligatory fashion & share some basic info with him if he asked. His gear seems to always be falling apart yet his booze supplies never run out?

I have since watched a few of his videos in length; i dig the piano music & am glad that he went out doing what he loved. The sad music almost feels like a self fulfilling prophecy at times.

I will admit that he & his videos have grown on me with his departure. RIP Stobe

To the many who dream about hopping trains while watching his videos who forget that people get hurt & die on trains. This news is a solemn reminder.

Ride Solo/Ride Sober!


----------



## Art101 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sent a cold one out in memorial.


----------



## Dmac (Nov 16, 2017)

@MooSlim420 I have asked the same thing. Nobody can show a link to a news article about it. Only second hand reports from people claiming to have heard about it happening. Strange


----------



## run998rs (Nov 16, 2017)

http://alerts.baltimorenewsnetwork.com/alert.php?id=1802


----------



## run998rs (Nov 16, 2017)

I’m forever thankful to have had the chance to chill and and post up the man himself a few times. Hearty peeps.


----------



## JayHobo (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello, 
If anyone in the Baltimore area would like to pay their respects at the site there is information at: http://ssoih.com/stobe.html
It's sad the media couldn't cover any of this. The hobo community has been very gracious sharing memories and stories of Stobe. Stay strong.
Rest in peace Stobe


----------



## Ironweed (Nov 22, 2017)

A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS>>>>>I tried to say hello to this fellow once: My friend and I were in the yard when Mr Stobe and his crew came by. We tried to say hello, but he scurried off into the woods. Eventually, my friend & old hippie tramp 2Slim went to meet with them the next day after I left, and they made a video about it. He seemed like a decent fellow, but definitely a tramp in training. He tried to put on the aura of a hard-boiled, road-wise stiff. I don't mean to be disrespectful, but it was clear that the way he rode, spoke, and did things, indicated that he was not a blowed in the glass roadster. He would make comments in his videos that suggested he did not really know the routes or towns. The final nail in the coffin (pun I suppose) confirms what I am saying. If you look at the map that run998rs just posted you can see he why he was killed...He was hoofing it on the North East Corridor!!!!! Are you fucking kidding me!?!?! What in the hell was he doing on that line?!?!?! That is the busiest passenger corridor in the country!!! Amtrak will run hot and fast through there constantly!!! 200 MPH trains run on that dedicated track!!! The catenary should have given it away!! If you see power lines above you and you are hoofing it on the roadbed underneath, Good-God!! GET OFF THE TRACKS!! He was obviously on the NE Corridor street trestle at E Monument Street, got whisked away, then pancaked it on the street below..... Bottom line: He was either without his cellphone, no map, drunk/lost, or just plain clueless. What I'm saying does not sound sensitive. It sounds judgmental I know, but I am mad as hell!! He didn't have to die in this way!! It is a shame he did, because he did not know what he was doing!!! Period!! A totally unnecessary tragedy.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ironweed said:


> A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS>>>>>I tried to say hello to this fellow once: My friend and I were in the yard when Mr Stobe and his crew came by. We tried to say hello, but he scurried off into the woods. Eventually, my friend & old hippie tramp 2Slim went to meet with them the next day after I left, and they made a video about it. He seemed like a decent fellow, but definitely a tramp in training. He tried to put on the aura of a hard-boiled, road-wise stiff. I don't mean to be disrespectful, but it was clear that the way he rode, spoke, and did things, indicated that he was not a blowed in the glass roadster. He would make comments in his videos that suggested he did not really know the routes or towns. The final nail in the coffin (pun I suppose) confirms what I am saying. If you look at the map that run998rs just posted you can see he why he was killed...He was hoofing it on the North East Corridor!!!!! Are you fucking kidding me!?!?! What in the hell was he doing on that line?!?!?! That is the busiest passenger corridor in the country!!! Amtrak will run hot and fast through there constantly!!! 200 MPH trains run on that dedicated track!!! The catenary should have given it away!! If you see power lines above you and you are hoofing it on the roadbed underneath, Good-God!! GET OFF THE TRACKS!! He was obviously on the NE Corridor street trestle at E Monument Street, got whisked away, then pancaked it on the street below..... Bottom line: He was either without his cellphone, no map, drunk/lost, or just plain clueless. What I'm saying does not sound sensitive. It sounds judgmental I know, but I am mad as hell!! He didn't have to die in this way!! It is a shame he did, because he did not know what he was doing!!! Period!! A totally unnecessary tragedy.


Agreed, I was also trying to mention this without sounding like a dick. Thank you for saying what I also thought. When I watched his videos (postmortem), my criticism gave way to sadness. Another young drunk with a camera is dead. Instead of him honing his train skills he wanted to gain YT followers and chronicle it all. The fact that he was a daily drinker and required booze to hop trains sure looks like active alcoholism. Only he could have determined that. To anyone who uses his videos as instructive, this very much was a tragic accident but there were many red flags to his style of riding trains.

Had he tried more to be a student of the road insted of teacher, he might still be around.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 22, 2017)

Can ya'll please keep this thread what it was intended for....an obituary. Speaking ill of the dead in an obituary is bad karma, no matter how true it may be, not to mention incredibly disrespectful.

Stobe was a part of this community, and should be mourned as a part of it. Everyone/anyone can make a stupid mistake that rears the ugly head or mortality, its the human condition.


----------



## run998rs (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for this. Hindsight is always 20/20. Bottom line is that we lost a good dude.


----------



## Ironweed (Nov 22, 2017)

I agree with everything you said Highwayman. I don't like to judge people. I am not trying to diminish Jim and his life in any way, but for hell's sake!!! Walking on the NE Corridor roadbed?!?!?! I guess we will never know what was going on in his head. I can just say he was in over it. He didn't know the territory. He didn't need to go out like this. Best to his friends and family.


----------



## MidnightRider (Nov 23, 2017)

Signed up just to give my $0.02.0%

Give me this guy over the violent drunks and heroin addicts that make up the majority of this "community" any day.. Coming from someone who has been out there in multiple countries longer than pretty much anyone here with zero injuries in almost two decades..

I would "scurry" off too.. If you don't have to go on a defense at least once a month you're not out here..

*That being said: *This is either a rookie mistake or inaccurate scenario.. Considering he was at the bridge( I looked up the mile marker) after being dragged I'm going to go with someone half-assing the entire story.. How disrespectful and lazy.. Typical millennial grade BS.. Also, when did it become news that railroad stuff doesn't make it to the TV??

P.S. if I don't answer soon it's because I'm not a weekend warrior or trend-chaser


----------



## LazyMofo (Nov 24, 2017)

Maaaaaan I seen Stobe around on many subreddits. Rest In Paradise bro. We are all on the same train to the same place....


----------



## celticpunk (Feb 5, 2018)

It's the darkest hours of the night. R.I.P Stobe


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 5, 2018)

quad8 said:


> Although Stobe never really at least documented riding an auto rack in his life, he did gain a lot of knowledge over time and even co-rode with at least one of our fellow STP members. I really thought he would pull a few thousand more miles and play it safe long enough where I would actually ride along with him. I know we lost a lot of good celebrities within the past year and a half, but it was a total blindside where I did not expect us to lose one of our own.
> 
> Per Matthew 6:13, Stobe, may the next train deliver you from evil - so you don't have to experience any more pain or suffering.





Lol, stobe always trying to get that Casey’s and beer


----------



## The squid (Mar 8, 2018)

Rip ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## zed (Sep 1, 2018)

JayHobo said:


> Hello,
> If anyone in the Baltimore area would like to pay their respects at the site there is information at: http://ssoih.com/stobe.html
> It's sad the media couldn't cover any of this. The hobo community has been very gracious sharing memories and stories of Stobe. Stay strong.
> Rest in peace Stobe


Thank you... finally some closure.

I downloaded Stobe's complete archive from some dropbox link posted on reddit and randomly selected a video to watch. Guess what? The video just happens to be Stobe catching out from the city I'm currently in.
So what did I do? Naturally I wanted to find the exact spot where he caught out; so I did.
To my great surprise, less than an hour later, a train came through at the same time (2:30am) from that RANDOM video I watched and I thought, "wow... stobie-wan kenobi was RIGHT HERE man. Wish I could have met up with the dude but at least I'm still learning things from him even after he's gone. RIP"

Strange how life works.


----------



## 4real4real (Jun 20, 2019)

Izaac said:


> Do you think some fuckers pushed him over because they had some stupid idea that hid videos were , " burning the rails" . Which is complete bull shit. How did he fall? Drunk? Wtf man. I loved his videos. He made me want to start posting some of my own. Rip .



Dude! Absolutely! I use to ride back in 2008 & FTRA are seriously killers, they'll kill just because. Furthermore, he landed on tracks and was run over by another train which destroyed any evidence of anything happening. FTRA are sick they use to take people hostage in the yards & piss on bandannas and make them wear it. FTRA SHOULD BE KILLED! EVERY1!!!
Stobe was so nice, he trusted too many people and got killed!!! Nobody out there to hear you scream for help or to hear you die.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jun 20, 2019)

4real4real said:


> Dude! Absolutely! I use to ride back in 2008 & FTRA are seriously killers, they'll kill just because. Furthermore, he landed on tracks and was run over by another train which destroyed any evidence of anything happening. FTRA are sick they use to take people hostage in the yards & piss on bandannas and make them wear it. FTRA SHOULD BE KILLED! EVERY1!!!
> Stobe was so nice, he trusted too many people and got killed!!! Nobody out there to hear you scream for help or to hear you die.



You know, you really should think before posting.

Feel free to contact Jim’s parents, through the memorial page they have set up on Facebook. They will set you straight real quick. You stated something you simply believe as a set-in-stone fact. Was it the second shooter on the grassy knoll?


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Jun 20, 2019)

I loved Stobe's videos. I actually only started watching them this year. Less then a month ago is when I learned of his death. His death I think was such a great loss to everyone who was a fan or a friend. 

Everyone of you who has posted your train hopping videos, I enjoy them all! I have not hopped a train in over 20+ years and they all bring back so many memories.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Jun 20, 2019)

For me, it's only been two - but after waiting that long, it kinda does feel like 20+. Good chance I might finally get one this summer, I'll just have to wait for the outcome of the other plans I made.


bradkajukenbo said:


> I have not hopped a train in over 20+ years and they all bring back so many memories.


----------



## Hudson (Jul 18, 2019)

I just spent all day watching his videos.

Thanks for introducing me to that great artist.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice guy, real nice guy but had a nasty habit of walking across giant trestles even trust is without cat walks like the one that goes over the red River in Shreveport.
no disrespect but let this be a lesson to any of you thinking about taking a shortcut across an expansive trestle.


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 13, 2019)

p0tt said:


> I don't know if this is accurate, but a Youtube video says *Curtis Bay CSX* yard in Maryland.




When I did that video I only reported what was confirmed on FB threw close friends and family of stobe.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 13, 2019)

Yeah it has been a little over two years now. It is still mind blowing to me because I thought he would still have several thousand more miles ahead of him, hell, I could have several hundred more ahead of me. Still missing you a little...


----------



## Hobo richard (Dec 3, 2019)

Art101 said:


> Don't have a lot of info yet.Apparently he was killed in some kind of train accident in or around Baltimore.I know some people didn't like him much,but the man sure rode some miles.Hoping that westbound has lots of beer for ya bro.


Rest in Peace brother....


----------



## Concubine (Jun 9, 2020)

Been watching his videos a lot lately, RIP


----------



## kampeertent (Jun 26, 2020)

its still crazy every time i read that hes passed. rip stobe. my thoughts to his family and wingman


----------

